# New speaker close to Reverend Alltone specs??



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

mhammer's thread about Celestions got me thinking about all of the various speakers I have had. One of the best I had in terms of versatility was the Reverend Alltone 1250. It was made by a "confidential" manufacturer (but in the USA) and it cost 50 bucks! It still lives in a YCV40 that I sold an old friend of mine. 

Does anyone know of a speaker close to that one? I'm buying an unloaded 2x12 in the near future and trying to decide what to put in it, but I'm also on a bit of a budget.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

*Eminence* is the usual suspect in these cases. I could be wrong as I don't know much about the Reverend speakers. Could be worth dropping an e-mail to the Eminence people. 



These are considered the closest to the 1250 on many forums:

.http://www.naylorengineering.com/speakers.htm

I'd still look at Eminence for good tone on a budget.
Shawn.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Check out the Weber Sig12B. I've heard it's the same idea. A vintage Jensen-style speaker with a Celestion-style cone.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

LowWatt said:


> Check out the Weber Sig12B. I've heard it's the same idea. A vintage Jensen-style speaker with a Celestion-style cone.


Tht's funny, I was looking at that one last night for those reasons. Thanks.


----------



## dusty tolex (Nov 22, 2007)

Rugburn said:


> *Eminence* is the usual suspect in these cases. I could be wrong as I don't know much about the Reverend speakers. Could be worth dropping an e-mail to the Eminence people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alltone 1250s are also supposed to emulate 60s Jensen C12Ns, like the Naylors in your link.

cheers
dt


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

If you are looking for something in a 60s Jensen Vibe, check this out:

http://www.guitarscanada.com/amps-c...inence-black-mountain-speaker.html#post284850

Just an amazing speaker. Doug Roccaforte (Roccaforte amps) swears by them for Tweeds, Marshall, even Voxes!

TG


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

traynor_garnet said:


> If you are looking for something in a 60s Jensen Vibe, check this out:
> 
> http://www.guitarscanada.com/amps-c...inence-black-mountain-speaker.html#post284850
> 
> ...


 Too rich for my blood.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Why not just try a Jensen C12N? They're inexpensive and easy to find. I have to say I haven't been terribly impressed with the Jensen vintage reissues, but everyone hears differently. The Weber Jensen clones are much. much better, but unless you can find a used/unused set for sale here in Canada, your going to get dinged buying them through the Weber site. Have a look at the prices for Eminence speakers at *Q Components *in Waterloo, they're much better than the prices offered through most music stores and amp techs.

Jensen C12N 50W 12"" Replacement Speaker and more Instrument Amp Parts at GuitarCenter.com.

http://www.loudspeakers.ca/Qmedia/EMRTL2010V01.pdf

Happy hunting
Shawn.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks Shawn. I've been thinking about using a pair of Legends, I've not liked any of the Italian made Jensens I've tried. That said, the Jensen Blackbirds also look interesting.


----------

